# Slim Pickings



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sure looks like slim pickings here on the forum. Everyone must be hold up sitting by the fire or in the woods. Back home yesterday after a few days away for Christmas. Fished the Chattahoochee for cats on Wednesday for six hours out of Columbia, Al. - 4 bites - no fish. The dam gates at Eufaula have all been open 21 hours a day for several days. The river was churned up and running fast and I was probably 20 miles down stream 
Looks like wave after wave of rain for next few days and an already flooded Choctawhatchee will rise even more. Don't see any reports from those big cats guys who like to fish rising rivers. So next week it looks like pond fishing in the Sand Hills for me.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I’ll be in PCB by Tuesday. Give me a day or 2 to settle in then give me a shout.
~JOE~


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My last two trips have been pretty slow. Nothing to take a picture of. I’m going this afternoon or in the morning. Depends on the weather. Water was already high and swift down here so last nights rain will make it much worse. 

I’m thinking I’m gonna fish the south end of the delta and concentrate on the shallow skinny creeks with slower current. 

But If anyone can tell me for sure where I can catch a 40lber, I’m all ears.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy I got to Talquin with, went Wed and didn't catch anything to brag about. He said there were a ton of boats and didn't see many catching!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> My buddy I got to Talquin with, went Wed and didn't catch anything to brag about. He said there were a ton of boats and didn't see many catching![/QUOT''''
> 
> Well, sounds like they got a few anyway....I didn't get even one cat on same day. I seem to have a lot of difficulty around this time of year fishing for what I fish. I'm a diehard river and mullet guy and that's difficult. Will be making a change in next little while to see if things will improve.
> When I was on the Hooch at Columbia...went upstream. When I got back to landing the lot was almost full. They all went downstream toward the Farley dam...not up where I was.
> Guy told me I needed shad. Shrimp, cut bream, and earthworms did not work for me.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

All this rain is my fault. I put feed in my sucker hole last week. I apologize.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> All this rain is my fault. I put feed in my sucker hole last week. I apologize.


Looks like a little weather break maybe Monday, so go catch a sucker and redeem yourself. LOL


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

billyb said:


> All this rain is my fault. I put feed in my sucker hole last week. I apologize.


BillyB could you PM me some basic info on where to find those suckers and how to catch them? Not looking to take a honey hole away from ya. I think I saw a few last summer and was tempted to go back and try to gig some


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Weather break looking good for this morning. I bet there will be a bunch of boats on the water today. I'm off to nearby pond to see if the crappie pick'ens are any good this morning.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

capt.joe said:


> billyb said:
> 
> 
> > All this rain is my fault. I put feed in my sucker hole last week. I apologize.
> ...


. Same!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Yellow River at Milligan is 9.7 and rising. Shoal River at 85S is 8.14 and has crested. Anything above Ginhole will be a mix of both and a mess for several days.

There is no secret to sucker fishing. I pour 25# of range pellets and 25# of cottonseed meal into an oyster sack and sink it into an eddy hole along the riverbank. You can use bricks or anything heavy to make sure it stays on the bottom. If there are any suckers around they will come and feed there. Catfish will too. Just drop your rig into the hole, but try not to snag the bag.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

OK I’m im a dummy.... what are range pellets? What kind of rig to use??? And where can you get cottonseed mill around here?


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I think range pellets is big pellet cattle feed.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

capt.joe said:


> I think range pellets is big pellet cattle feed.



Correct...Cowboy Range Pellets should be availble where animal feed is sold. I get mine at ACE in DeFuniak and a nearby bait shop that sells sinking dog and cattle feed for mullet fishing. Can't find cottonseed cake around here but cottonseed meal should be availble at feed stores.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I get all of my feed at Ace in Crestview. Range pellets are cheaper than most dog foods and they sink. They actually have some cottonseed meal in them so you could just use a bag full of that. 


Use any pole with light line, maybe 8#, and a #8 bream hook. Enough lead to keep it on the bottom. I use nightcrawlers from Ace and cut them in 3 pieces. It don't take a big worm to get them to bite it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I was really looking forward to finding those elusive river crappie with my new ff this winter. Seems like its been to busy since the week before Tgiving and now the water is up and covering the dock plus the rut has some big bucks running the banks - drawing my gaze like that eye in lord of the ring. Haha. Holidays over and water headed down. Yall better keep an eye on me - im feelin right!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

About same here on the Choctawhatchee except the river banks are flooded and there is no hunting except maybe up close to Alabama. If we don't get another drop of rain it will be two weeks before it falls to a good fishing level. On the way down now. So....I'm off to the squirrel woods this morning.


----------

